#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Nizoral und Impotenz >

## Strathmore

Hallo werte Gemeinde, 
habe vom Arzt eine Packung Nizoral, 200mg, (enthält Ketoconazol) Tabletten verschrieben bekommen, 10 Stück, 10 Tage je eine Tablette einzunehmen. Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich bemerkt, so ab dem sechsten oder siebten Tag, dass sich die Tabletten irgendwie auf meine Lust und auch auf die Standfestigkeit auswirken. Dann habe ich den Beipackzettel gelesen. Oha! Als Nebenwirkung wird (selten) Impotenz aufgeführt. Mittlerweile habe ich alle 10 Tabletten eingenommen und seitdem sind weitere 6 Tage vergangen. In diesen 6 Tagen nach dem Ende der Therapie merke ich auch leichte bis mittelstarke Schmerzen in der Nierengegend. Eine Urinprobe brachte erstmal keine Auffälligkeiten (Test auf Kreatenin). 
Nun meine Fragen: 
Können diese Medikamente die Nieren oder Nebennieren irgendwie (dauerhaft/vorübergehen) schädigen und wenn ja, wie kann ich das abklären?
Im Falle, dass diese Medikamente eine Impotenz auslösen, ist diese dann dauerhaft oder kommt die Lust und die Standfestigkeit zurück? Wie beeinflussen die Wirkstoffe die Potenz genau? Was kann ich dagegen tun? Wie kann ich das abklären? 
Für Eure Antworten auf meine (vielen) Fragen bedanke ich mich herzlichst im Voraus! 
Werten Gruss

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
das von Dir genannte Medikament greift in den Steroidmetabolismus der Nebennieren ein und bewirkt so u.a. eine Senkung des Testosteronspiegels. Eine Anwendung eines solchen Medikaments führt also regelmäßig zu Erektionsstörungen und ein dauerhafter Gebrauch kann denkbar auch die Erektionsfähigkeit längerfristig beeinträchtigen. Eine typische Schädigung der Nebennieren oder Nieren bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch ist mir nicht bekannt, 
gruß, logiker

----------

